# AvGalen almost has 5,000 posts!!



## 04mucklowd (May 19, 2009)

im really sad


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2009)

Why does that make you sad? His posts are almost always good ones. I hope he continues his prodigious output.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 19, 2009)

nice mike
keep up the BLD


----------



## James Kobel (May 19, 2009)

This is totally something that you should make a thread about.


----------



## Neroflux (May 19, 2009)

what a pile of crap


----------



## Dene (May 19, 2009)

I may as well point out that I noticed the other day that Mr. Hughey finally exceeded my post count


----------



## James Kobel (May 19, 2009)

Dene said:


> I may as well point out that I noticed the other day that Mr. Hughey finally exceeded my post count


 
Why didn't you make a thread about it???


----------



## AvGalen (May 19, 2009)

I heard that guy was going to do a > 5000 cubes marathon (and learn/practise regular F2L and full PLL during that marathon)

I also heard that he would like people to help out with scrambling
I also heard that he is actually going to do that marathon without pausing for sleep and plans on doing it without "anything entering or leaving his body"

I also heard that he doesn't actually exists and that is is a test for IBM's next Big Blue human-emulator/beater


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 19, 2009)

i would love to meet u AVG


----------



## Dene (May 19, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I may as well point out that I noticed the other day that Mr. Hughey finally exceeded my post count
> ...



Because it would be a stupid thing to make a thread about.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 19, 2009)

What's the difference between premium member and member?


----------



## Stefan (May 19, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> What's the difference between premium member and member?



=> Search Function


----------



## KJiptner (May 19, 2009)

WTF ARNAUD, ROFL OMG HAHA AMAZING! XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD lol XD


----------



## ThatGuy (May 19, 2009)

Like this (too short)


----------



## Bryan (May 19, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I also heard that he doesn't actually exists and that is is a test for IBM's next Big Blue human-emulator/beater



Actually, Jeopardy is the next challenge. Maybe cubing after that....








StefanPochmann said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between premium member and member?
> ...



Waiting for "ThatGuy" to say, "But I have search function and I'm not a premium member"


----------



## ThatGuy (May 19, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between premium member and member?
> ...


 
Waiting for "ThatGuy" to say, "But I have search function and I'm not a premium member"[/quote]

haha thanks.........yep. being a hypocrite helps sometimes.


----------



## Gparker (May 19, 2009)

Now its a test to see if there will be 5,000 members before Avgalan does his 5,000th post


----------



## James Kobel (May 19, 2009)

Dene said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



I'm sure the creator of this thread would disagree with you on that.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 19, 2009)

lol, i have no opinion


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 19, 2009)

Well byu is rising pretty fast I mean look at his submission rate


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 19, 2009)

byu posts too much. That's all there is to it.


----------



## fanwuq (May 19, 2009)

No point to make a thread until Derrick gets over 9000 posts.


----------



## Dene (May 19, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> byu posts too much. That's all there is to it.



Talk about it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 19, 2009)

Dene said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > byu posts too much. That's all there is to it.
> ...


Do you not agree?
He, while providing some very good advice once in a while, seems to frequently have extensive, off-topic conversations in various threads. This is what private messages were made for. Many times have I noticed myself going to various threads, only to find out that he's just having some off-topic conversation, and hit Alt-Left once again..


----------



## shelley (May 19, 2009)

Who cares? 

While I've also observed Arnaud having personal conversations on the forum, most of his posts are quality contributions. As long as nobody's gratuitously spamming, I don't see a problem with it. Certainly not enough of a problem to make a whole thread about it.


----------



## Dene (May 19, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Oh no I agree completely. I mean, I'm a hypocrite fo sho, but yes I do indeed agree.


----------



## JLarsen (May 19, 2009)

Does anyone else here exceed 10 posts per day average by any chance?


----------



## joey (May 20, 2009)

I said I would help Arnaud do his 5,000 cube marathon (we discussed it on the drive back from germany)

I am now in fear that I will have to get a plane ticket to amsterdam VERY soon.


----------



## Gparker (May 20, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Does anyone else here exceed 10 posts per day average by any chance?



Or 12 for this matter. I average 6.5, which will keep going down since i dont post all that often anymore.


----------



## bamman1108 (May 20, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else here exceed 10 posts per day average by any chance?
> ...



12 would be pretty much 10x my posts... Makes sense, since nobody really knows me on here anyway


----------



## JLarsen (May 20, 2009)

I'm a little under 3 posts a day which is going up recently. 

Get it?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 20, 2009)

I saw a guy on a free running board that had over 100,000 posts :|


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 20, 2009)

i though pjk would have the most posts


----------



## AvGalen (May 20, 2009)

Join Date: 07-06-2006 
PostsTotal Posts: 4,979 (4.75 posts per day) 

I wouldn't say I am an overly active poster. I have just been here for a long time.

I also discussed my way of posting with PJK and it is actually part of my "assignment" to lighten the mood on this forum sometimes. I also (ab)use the forum for keeping in touch with friends and sometimes for flirting with Shelley. As soon as Derrick (or me) goes _*over 9000*_ posts I will consider nog doing that anymore.

Maybe 04mucklowd could explain the "I'm really sad"?


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 20, 2009)

I thought that no-one would really care too much about u getting 5,000 posts
I also get excited when these things happen
Like is start smiling when ever the score in cricket goes like 111 or 222
also i stayed up late one night to see the clocks say: 01.02.03 as the time
and 04.05.06 as the date
I dnt know if any one remembers that.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 20, 2009)

if anyone is able to get 5000 posts before avGalen AND all those posts are relevant you'll be a winner in my book


----------



## joey (May 20, 2009)

Okay, here is my first step towards that.

Damn, in off topic, doens't count


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 20, 2009)

i like arnaud. *retreats back into box*


----------



## shoot1510 (May 20, 2009)

well, 18 to go for AVG. lolol. Imagining making a post thread where everyone randomly post for no reason. That would be funny.


----------



## jcuber (May 20, 2009)

They had one. It was called "Cubing word association".


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 20, 2009)

lol
very biased


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 3, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i like arnaud. *retreats back into box*


I like Charlie. *tries to find the box that Charlie retreated into*

Seriously Charlie, I hope you will be "done" studying soon. I have been missing my Charlie-shots!

Also: > 5000 posts has occured, the world is still spinning, the forum is still working and I AM going to attempt to do "> postcount" Fridrich F2L solves + full PLL this weekend! Anyone that wants to come is invited (official invitation will be send out tonight)


----------



## joey (Jun 3, 2009)

Man. I'm working this weekend


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 3, 2009)

joey said:


> Man. I'm working this weekend


Lame excuse. You knew this was coming
Are you willing to sponsor 1 Eurocent per post/solve?

All other help for scrambling/scorekeeping/sponsoring will be accepted


----------



## coolmission (Jun 3, 2009)

If some is willing to pick me up, I'd be more than glad to check by  I have some spare time.

Edit: GAH, I forgot. I have to stay in Luxiland until Sunday morning. Stupid elections. -.-


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 5, 2009)

The "5025 solves" weekend will have to be postponed until 12-14 june 
(it will probably be 5050 by then).

I will organise a semi-official cube meeting at my place where everyone can choose if they come on friday-night and/or saturday and/or sunday


----------



## coolmission (Jun 5, 2009)

wow then I might actually come


----------



## Erik (Jun 5, 2009)

Mech du de geck mat mir? Irgenwo ech hin goen as du och  ech ginn op Lëtzebuerg.... du bass do....ech ginn zum Arnaud an du bass do och! Naja, luckily I like you ^^
ps. Entschëllegt fir mäin schrott Lëtzebuergech...


----------



## coolmission (Jun 5, 2009)

Erik said:


> Mech du de geck mat mir? Irgenwo ech hin goen as du och  ech ginn op Lëtzebuerg.... du bass do....ech ginn zum Arnaud an du bass do och! Naja, luckily I like you ^^
> ps. Entschëllegt fir mäin schrott Lëtzebuergech...



Hey! Ech man nie den Geck mat dir! Btw, Luxembourg is still my home. So are you trying to keep me from coming home ? Also, I miss Arnaud and I think it's time to shave his legs again.

DON'T YOU TRY AND STOP ME


----------

